# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  حصريـــا - فـــضــل شـــاكـــــر - بــــعــــدا عــالــبــال - Full Album CD.Q @320

## khaled aljonidee

01.Faker Lamma Te2ouly
02.Hakhali Bali
03.Gouwa El Rouh Ft.Elissa
04.Bafakar Bil Saat
05.Min Saetha
06.Baada Al Bal
07.Nseet Ansak
08.We Eftara2na
09.Rouh
10.Magrouh


اضغط هنا للتحميل

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووووووووور خالد
وجاري التحميل
ان شاء الله يطلع الالبوم حلو
زي القديمات
لانه اغانيه حلوه كثيييييييييييييير

----------

